# Another Maui shark attack



## hypnotiq (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/23141603/shark-attack-confirmed-at-maui-beach

When will people learn not to go out snorkeling when there is limited visibility/rough water?


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2013)

http://mauinow.com/2013/08/14/photos-shark-attack-at-white-rock-in-south-maui-closes-shoreline/

Anyone else think that this is the same shark that has been attacking folks for the past year?
We were diving at that exact spot last year. Water was stirred up from the south swell and viz was around 15-25 feet. We stayed close to the bottom all the way out and in from the dive. Shark hit near there a number of times in the days after.

http://mauinow.com/2012/12/06/analysis-whats-with-all-the-shark-attacks/

http://www.webpronews.com/maui-shark-attack-leaves-woman-injured-2012-10

http://mauinow.com/2012/11/30/61-year-old-man-injured-in-shark-attack-at-maui-beach/

http://mauinow.com/2012/10/22/shark-attacks-sea-turtle-forcing-repeat-closure-of-kanaha/

http://mauinow.com/2013/04/02/shark-attack-kaanapali-maui/

http://mauinow.com/2013/08/02/surveillance-concludes-after-shark-sighting-in-makena/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/01/maui-hawaii-shark-attack-_n_2225356.html

We were in the water the day before and after each of these attacks. They didn't really make the news until we were headed home.

In the first case, we were going to dive the day after the tsunami at Makena Landing. DNLR said the beaches were closed due to a shark sighting, failing to mention that there was an actual attack.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow! This is the fifth shark attack in Maui this year...the fourth in the last couple of weeks. http://www.eturbonews.com/37064/fourth-shark-attack-maui-past-two-weeks

More dangerous is people who overestimate their abilities in the ocean and don't follow the buddy rule, though! Two people died off Ka'anapali Beach while we were at WKORVN last week. Not from shark attacks - they drown while snorkeling. One at Black Rock, the other out in front of Ka'anapali Villas. It was eerie to watch the helicopter spotlight scanning the water last Wednesday night (while we were watching a movie on the lawn with our kids), and horrible to see the early morning search/recovery of the body - only 70' offshore.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2013)

PamMo said:


> More dangerous is people who overestimate their abilities in the ocean and don't follow the buddy rule, though! Two people died off Ka'anapali Beach while we were at WKORVN last week.



One has to be very careful of rip current in a number of places along that shoreline. You generally can't swim against them.

Feet are almost useless for ocean swimming... Take fins...
Very far off shore ... floatation of some sort is a good idea.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 15, 2013)

Is Maui trying to take the title away from New Smyrna Beach Fla. as the Shark Bite Capital of the World?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2013)

Buy and wear a snorkel vest! - you can get nice ones on-line for ~$30.  I have a navy blue one that fits over shoulders and has a waist and groin strap - it has a inflation/deflation tube - lightweight and durable.  95% of the time - I keep it deflated - which allows me to go under water.  But when inflated it allows for rest, stabilization - and great when adjusting our equipment.  If I can find a photo - I will post.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/23141603/shark-attack-confirmed-at-maui-beach
> 
> When will people learn not to go out snorkeling when there is limited visibility/rough water?



You better keep you fiancee from seeing this one! At this rate I think you'll be snorkeling by yourself.

This is pretty scary. The poor woman.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 15, 2013)

She was the one that told me about this one.

I got this text while at work this morning.

"You WILL NOT be snorkeling in MAUI. Today was the 5th shark attack this year!!!! I don't want a dead huband."

I told her to stop watching the "News", there is never anything good in it. :rofl:

Yesterday she was freaking out because of the UPS plane crash.

She has severe anxiety regarding flying, so the crash in SFO and the landing gear issue in NJ (or was it NY) have not made the upcoming travel very much fun.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2013)

Xanax for the plane. I'm still scared when I take it, but it definitely takes the edge off. 

And somehow I don't think that you'll be getting her in the water.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 15, 2013)

She takes Lorazipine (sp?) for flying now. That and a couple of drinks and I can usually get her on the plane.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bravo to the pastor who swam out to get her and swim her in!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, as much as I *love* the ocean, I am always just a little bit leery.  I try to stay super vigilant and never go in water if the visibility isn't good.  My husband routinely laughs at me, but oh well.  I prefer to not be shark dinner.

Poor woman, bad memories of what could have been a perfect beautiful vacation.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> She takes Lorazipine (sp?) for flying now. That and a couple of drinks and I can usually get her on the plane.



Just don't ship her UPS and she should be OK.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> She takes Lorazipine (sp?) for flying now. That and a couple of drinks and I can usually get her on the plane.



Xanax is better

There are 10000s of people in HI waters every day - there are 10000s of airplanes in the air every hour.  Most plane crashes and shark attacks are survivable and extremely rare events (look it up) as compared to driving in a car or walking across the street or simple everyday tasks (slipping, falling, getting bonked on head, etc).


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 15, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Xanax is better
> 
> There are 10000s of people in HI waters every day - there are 10000s of airplanes in the air every hour.  Most plane crashes and shark attacks are survivable and extremely rare events (look it up) as compared to driving in a car or walking across the street or simple everyday tasks (slipping, falling, getting bonked on head, etc).



Oh you don't have to convince me. I've tried the same logic w/her, doesn't work. 

She actually made an appt today to talk to a counselor/therapist about it to see if its something she can work through.

I grew up flying all around the world. Flying doesn't bother me at all (ok, being shoehorned into a couch seat does) but other than that, I love traveling.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> She actually made an appt today to talk to a counselor/therapist about it to see if its something she can work through.



yes - I understand - it is the perceived notion about being in control (everyday life) and not in control (sharks and planes).

Xanax is better for flight anxiety - for plane rides over 6 hours - then Ambien (2.5 mg for women) combined with Xanax.  I use Ambien/Xanax combo for my overseas flights - but for sleep - not for anxiety.
Plus - the Bose QC15 headphones and eye-shades - eat/drink, sleep, and then your magically landing... 
Just did a 13hr flight SFO-ZRH (non-stop) - helps to be in Biz class.

If never taken before (and nervous about it) - best to check-out at home (before bed) - most will say they have never slept better...


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 15, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> There are 10000s of people in HI waters every day - there are 10000s of airplanes in the air every hour.  Most plane crashes and shark attacks are survivable and extremely rare events (look it up) as compared to driving in a car or walking across the street or simple everyday tasks (slipping, falling, getting bonked on head, etc).



You beat me to it.

I was born and raised in Hawaii.  When I was in my teens, we use to go to the beach frequently and my parents were never worried (well, at least not any more than any other activity) about shark attacks. There is always risk when you go into the water and you just need to be smart about it to keep your risk down to a minimum.

I personally would not snorkel in any place too remote and without a buddy.  I generally dive when I'm there as well, and I go with a group with an experience dive master.  With the tourism increasing in the islands over the last few years, we are bound to see more incidents with more people in the water.

-ryan


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 15, 2013)

Yup, I've been diving for 20+ years (current DM) and there are certain precautions you take but other than that...there are far more dangerous things to be doing (probability wise) than snorkeling/diving/flying. 

I race motorcycles as well...that one doesn't seem to bother her as much lol


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> I race motorcycles as well...that one doesn't seem to bother her as much lol



That's funny.  I find motorcycles to be much more dangerous -- since you can't necessarily control what the other drivers will do.

Good luck with the flight and wedding!  I can't seem to figure out my wife's logic on a daily basis, but know that she is always right.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2013)

Once there was a guy walking down an Hawaiian beach and kicked what he thought was a can - to his surprise a Genie emerged, gave thanks for releasing him, and granted him one wish.  After thinking about it - he said he was too scared to fly but wanted to go to the mainland - so could the Genie build him a bridge from Hawaii to California so he could drive there?  The Genie apologized and said "I can grant you many things, but that would just be too hard. Please ask for another wish and I will grant it."  The man thought for a bit and then said. "Okay - how about this?  I want to understand women - what makes them tick?, what are their thought processes?, what makes them love?, what are their desires?, what do they want from men? what are their secrets?"  The Genie pondered for a moment and then asked "Would that be a 2-lane or 4-lane bridge?"


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> She actually made an appt today to talk to a counselor/therapist about it to see if its something she can work through.


Flying lessons .... Sometimes the best way to logically avoid fear is to better understand what is going on.

DW used to be scared to death to get on a jet... Now she makes sure that the crew doses a proper pre-flight ... and usually goes well. Much easier when you understand everything that is happening and why.

Now she flys around all over in a two seater that we built


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 15, 2013)

*Double Whammy*

My wife's greatest fear is being a passenger in a plane flown by a shark.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 15, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> That's funny.  I find motorcycles to be much more dangerous -- since you can't necessarily control what the other drivers will do.



I don't ride on the street anymore. Only road race on road courses.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> I don't ride on the street anymore. Only road race on road courses.



No kerbs and room to slide. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 15, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Xanax is better
> 
> There are 10000s of people in HI waters every day - there are 10000s of airplanes in the air every hour.  Most plane crashes and shark attacks are survivable and extremely rare events (look it up) as compared to driving in a car or walking across the street or simple everyday tasks (slipping, falling, getting bonked on head, etc).



Here's a pic of the most dangerous animal in the world.

http://themetapicture.com/the-most-dangerous-animal-in-the-world/


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 15, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> My wife's greatest fear is being a passenger in a plane flown by a shark.



good one!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2013)

Sharknado!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 15, 2013)

Poor misunderstood sharks.  I feel sorry for the persons attacked, but a little knowledge and not irrational fear goes a long way. 

I pull a shark by the tail and then petted his/her head last week.  

No it did not bite me, but I got good video.  Besides it was only a little shark.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 16, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Here's a pic of the most dangerous animal in the world.
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/the-most-dangerous-animal-in-the-world/



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## myoakley (Aug 19, 2013)

CNN is reporting a shark attack on a 16-yr. old boy yesterday (Sun.) in Hawaii - no mention of which island.  Maybe they mean the big island when they say Hawaii.  It seems we are hearing of an attack every few days now.  Swimmers, be careful and stay safe!

P.S.  Also, there's been another bear attack on a young girl in Michigan.  It seems nature is fighting back!


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep, Big Island.

http://bigislandnow.com/2013/08/18/16-year-old-attacked-by-shark-at-pohoiki/


----------



## tompalm (Aug 22, 2013)

The woman from Germany died today in a Honolulu hospital.  When the news reported it tonight, it was really sad.  She was young, healthy, good looking and had everything going for her.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/23223038/breaking-tourist-dies-one-week-after-maui-shark-attack


----------



## kwindham (Aug 22, 2013)

So very sad!


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 22, 2013)

Made it on the local news this morning since she lived near us.

I need to put parental controls on the news channels for my fiancé lol


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> Made it on the local news this morning since she lived near us.
> 
> I need to put parental controls on the news channels for my fiancé lol



Robin hadn't been hearing about the HI shark news until this morning (I haven't mentioned them as it is one of those things best left unsaid) - now she is worried (whether rationale or not).  And to think she was all excited when she saw a shark during our snorkeling at The Indians in the BVI.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Aug 22, 2013)

tompalm said:


> The woman from Germany died today in a Honolulu hospital.  When the news reported it tonight, it was really sad.  She was young, healthy, good looking and had everything going for her.



Just so sad.  She was an au pair on her travel month before returning home.  Our au pair is also from Germany - it's a tight community and hitting hard.   Pretty shocking.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 23, 2013)

tompalm said:


> The woman from Germany died today in a Honolulu hospital.


Didn't see where she was moved from Maui Memorial 

Not to be disrespectful, but thinking about what we'll do different in the future... Others may want to consider our thoughts...

In the last two fatal attacks on Maui the COD looks to be blood loss. Thinking about what we generally carry with us on a dive, while we could make one from parts of our BC, we don't many times have material to make an effective tourniquet. It wouldn't weigh much or take much space and will easily fit in a BC pocket. In the future we'll likely always carry material to make a tourniquet with us. Stopping blood loss possibly may be more important than getting directly to the beach.

Many times we don't take a dive knife with us. In the future we'll probably always have at least a pocket size knife in the BC.

We always carry our 3 foot inflatable signalling sausage with us. Maybe a flare would be a good idea to add. The problem is that you can't take it on the plane so you would have to buy one there. It would be bulky, but it would be nice to take our Personal Locator Beacon (PLB). That way help is just a button push away.

Along the Makena Coast we will probably be more conservative making go/no-go decisions when the viz is marginal, especially along the Makena Coast. Same will probably apply when we're the only ones in the water.

Many of the attacks over the last two years were late afternoon/evening. While we have on occasion, we generally don't dive/snorkel in the afternoon because of the wind/water conditions. That may become more of a rule for us, especially along the Makena Coast.

We always dive with a buddy. More may be better...

We many times will have had a long surface swim out to maximize our bottom time. Can't recall a diver being attacked on the bottom. While it will shorten our dive time, sometimes significantly, we will likely not have such long exposed surface swims,  especially along the Makena Coast.
Almost always at Makena Landing we'll swim out to the point and then drop down and start our dive. If the viz is at all marginal, we'll probably cut 10 minutes off the dive and drop down right off of the beach.

On a week + trip, we'll probably give up the last day or two of snorkeling and add an extra dive or two instead and do something else in the morning on the last day or two. Anyway, a great dive is better than a great snorkel and even a marginal dive can be better than a great snorkel. Besides it will make getting the last day things less stressful without having to fit in a snorkel and getting the gear packed that last day.

Conditions/site permitting, we'll probably continue to dive without a skin/wetsuit as the fish seem to think we are less of a threat it may follow that the sharks may think we are less of a meal.

Maybe we're just getting older and wiser


----------



## klpca (Aug 23, 2013)

It is just heartbreaking that that young woman lost her life. Such a tragedy. 

My uncle lives on the BI, and as a somewhat interesting aside, we are Hawaiian (hapa). Uncle is very involved with the preservation of the Hawaiian culture and speaks fluent Hawaiian. He always has stories for us, passing along our shared history. 

He is very insistent about one thing - no swimming in South Maui in the fall. He tells me "the sharks go there to rub their bellies in the sand", (according to the the stories). I think that there is some truth in this as I once read that the female sharks go there in the fall to give birth to their babies. 

It hasn't stopped me from snorkeling there in the fall, but I always have it in the back of my mind. A few years ago I was snorkeling at Ulu'a beach in early November, and we were out pretty far when I saw something very large in the water beneath me. Uncle's words were echoing in my head and I was thinking, "darn, he was right". I was so exposed that I knew there was nothing I could do except try to figure out what it was, so I took another look and realized that it was a manta ray. I figured it was safe (because you can pay to swim with them on the BI, lol), so I was able to relax and enjoy swimming with this amazing creature. It is my favorite snorkeling moment ever.


----------



## klpca (Aug 23, 2013)

*Safety tips*

Excerpt from this article, http://mauinow.com/2013/08/09/beneath-the-surface-sharks-in-perspective/

_Some of the tips that frequent ocean goers are familiar with, but those less accustomed to the ocean may not know include the following list of “Safety Dos and Don’ts” published by the DLNR on their agency website. The tips include the following:

Swim, surf or dive with other people, and don’t move too far away from assistance.

Stay out of the water at dawn, dusk and night, when some species of sharks may move inshore to feed.

Do not enter the water if you have open wounds or are bleeding in any way. 
Sharks can detect blood and body fluids in extremely small concentrations.

Avoid murky waters, harbor entrances and areas near stream mouths (especially after heavy rains), channels or steep drop-offs. These types of waters are known to be frequented by sharks.

Do not wear high-contrast clothing or shiny jewelry. Sharks see contrast very well.

Refrain from excessive splashing; keep pets, which swim erratically, out of the water. Sharks are known to be attracted to such activity.

Do not enter the water if sharks are known to be present. Leave the water quickly and calmly if one is sighted. Do not provoke or harass a shark, even a small one.

If fish or turtles start to behave erratically, leave the water. Avoid swimming near dolphins, as they are prey for some large sharks.

Remove speared fish from the water or tow them a safe distance behind you. Do not swim near people fishing or spear fishing. Stay away from dead animals in the water.

Swim or surf at beaches patrolled by lifeguards and follow their advice._


----------

